# Adopting/Fostering pigeons



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone know were I can adopt or foster pigeons in the UT area?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Contact Mickacoo and they may be able to help  They DO ship pigeons, regardless of what the website may say. But they may know of some birdies closer to you for adoption as well.
http://www.mickacoo.org
http://www.rescuereport.org

They are also on facebook! And lots of pigeon people from all over are on the page/group so they may be able to help too:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/160198601451/?fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/#!/MickaCooRescue?fref=ts

And you can check petfinder.com for birds in shelters in your area.


----------



## legopigeon (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

legopigeon said:


> Does anyone know were I can adopt or foster pigeons in the UT area?


check in with your local ASPCA, or human society, leave your contact info if they happen to get a pigeon in, most don't want to try to adopt them out and it is legal for you to have the pigeon. also check craigslist, Im sure in your area there are bird hunters who use pigeons for dog training, they may advertise if they get too many or just don't want them anylonger. also check in with local vets they sometimes get wounded pigeons and need a foster home for them. getting involved with your community gets your name out there so more would be aware you are willing to take in pigeons. local wildlife rehabbers may be looking for a hand in someone taking non natives species like pigeons..so give them your contact info also. good luck!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Definitely contact MickaCoo -- there are a host of lovely pigeons needing homes right now! 

The shelters around here are always full of pigeons needing homes, so that is also an excellent suggestion.


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

You may also try Best Friends Animal Society in Utah: 

bestfriends.org

They have lots of pigeons for adoption.


----------

